#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [圖片]神洲獸人圖

## sanari

今天在找骸骨兵的圖時
無意間找到的...
不知道有沒有人貼過
我要的就是找不到
唉~~早知道那本雜誌就不資回收掉了

----------


## 食老TPOA

嘎啊~XD
這麼可愛的獸怎麼捨得打啊~XDDDDDDDD

----------


## 野狼1991

那隻虎....我捨得....
因為...有次玩時.....= " =
怒!悲哀過去我不提!!XD

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

可愛>//////<(你幹嘛臉紅???)

好想玩??

----------


## 修諾斯

上頭的那隻狼人，牙齒紅得讓小狐覺得有點可怕呢...
小狐還是比較喜歡可愛系的獸人...XD

謎之聲：簡單來說就是正太獸&小蘿莉...
某提：吵死啦！(飛踢！！！)

----------


## sanari

> 那隻虎....我捨得....
> 因為...有次玩時.....= " =
> 怒!悲哀過去我不提!!XD


看樣子 
您被那隻虎撲倒過哦
^^

----------


## 野狼1991

> 作者: 野狼1991
> 
> 那隻虎....我捨得....
> 因為...有次玩時.....= " =
> 怒!悲哀過去我不提!!XD
> 
> 
> 看樣子 
> 您被那隻虎撲倒過哦
> ^^


我被他欺負了啦~~~~~~~
他曾經.....
="=
讓我死翹翹....@@"

----------

